# pilates exercises



## angrywhitepajamas (May 23, 2010)

Has anyone come across Joseph Pliates's neck strengthening exercises?
I had a few copied photos of them, but have misplaced them, or they were borrowed without my being informed.  From what I remember reading they were originally intended to strengthen the neck as a compliment to both boxing and wrestling.


----------



## Blindside (May 23, 2010)

Joseph Pilates was a boxer, and designed many of his original exercises for a male clientele rather than the predominately female that you see nowadays.  When you read his early quotes they castigate the American male posture and physical fitness.  (My mom has been a certified Pilates instructor for about 15 years and I was one her frequent lab rats during her apprenticeship.)


----------

